# When to cut back roses????



## MartyMar (Mar 25, 2007)

:help:Live in Richmond Texas when is the best time to cut back roses? New at roses ,had lots of blooms last year, and want to keep them blooming... 
Thanks, MartyMar


----------



## Woreout (Apr 4, 2010)

Valentine's day.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Woreout said:


> Valentine's day.


x2


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

x3


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

What type of roses do you have? with this cold winter we have had, which is good for the roses, cut them back now.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

doing it tomm. 

i lost 2 large knockout bushes this summer due to some kind of rot

gotta replant as well


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

FEB.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

x4


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

How far do you cut them back? I have a plant in the back yard well over 6 foot tall. It would hurt to cut it back, but I guess thats what I need to do? Help a brutha out!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

1/3


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> doing it tomm.
> 
> i lost 2 large knockout bushes this summer due to some kind of rot
> 
> gotta replant as well


I noticed the knock outs on sale at the Houston Garden Center for $10

Replace them now and they will be ready to go by the summer

Watch for what caused them to rot..... It might be from the soil or too much water ....knock out are preety hardy


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

thanks, will do

prob this

http://www.rose-roses.com/problems/fungi.html


----------



## JuneandWard (Feb 11, 2011)

x5. 
Feb 14 Valentines Day is the recommended time but any time near that is good. I cut mine back so much the wife goes into a fit that I have butchered them r even killed them but they always come back beautifully. 
I had some with 12 foot runners and cut back to 1 to 2 feet and they always do good. Just remember to cut back just above a new bud that is producing and you will be fine.
Good luck and remember if it was meant to be....... it'll be fine


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

yep, valentine's day.... cut back roses, & fertilize them.


----------



## yearningtofish (Jan 19, 2011)

In our area, you typically cut your roses back on Valentine weekend. You need to cut off 2/3 of the plant. Make an angle cut just above a joint on the stem at the 2/3 mark of the stem from the tip down toward the ball. I know it's hard to cut that much off but believe me you'll LOVE your roses later on because of it. Also, feed with a sistemic pesticide type food. I used to grow roses and had very healthy 5", 6" and 7" blooms. The other thing I would advise is to keep the dead wood and sucker stems removed at all times so the plant doesn't try to feed them instead of the blooms. Good Luck and enjoy your roses.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

X6. Cut mine back every year on or close to Vday.


----------

